# Testing In Progress Warning Lights????



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Uhhh... for what? Over a classroom door for a written test, like the X-Ray in use lights? Or for an ammunition range with sirens and the whole nine? In either event, I'd probably start with Edwards Signal. They seem to be the old standby for warning lights and beacons of every sort.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Edwards Signal.

Thats where we got all ours- from laser to what ever.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Edwards Signal.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You think that EPDLTD will be making knockoff Edwards Signal process warning lights in China soon? I think they just order a prototype.


----------



## EPDLTD (Jun 2, 2009)

nah we are in the business of switchboard design, DC drives, and transformers.....making lights would be a waste of time i think there are too many people that make lights lol


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

EPDLTD said:


> nah we are in the business of switchboard design, DC drives, and transformers.....making lights would be a waste of time i think there are too many people that make lights lol


You write well for giving your location as China. I'm guessing you're American. :thumbsup:


----------

